# 2010 Jeep Wrangler ready for snow



## darood01 (Aug 17, 2009)

Snowdogg MD 75 on front and 6'8'' B&B QuickHitch on the back.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Never seen that type of back blade before. Looks robust. I have an Artic plow partner for the back of ours.


----------



## darood01 (Aug 17, 2009)

Nobody would put a Arctic on my jeep since the hitch is 4 bolts in the rear crossmember. They wouldn't even custom fabricate anything for it to work.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice

I need to ride with some one that has a back blade to see just how much better they are.


----------



## bschurr (Nov 8, 2011)

darood01;2072489 said:


> Snowdogg MD 75 on front and 6'8'' B&B QuickHitch on the back.


You are READY for some plowing action!!!
Looking good. Thumbs Up


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Any action with this setup? Pretty much exactly what i want to do with a jeep of some sort


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Looking good. That should do the trick.


----------

